# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  How To Write "Way To Go' or "Congratulations"

## Appletomm

You guys are so nice to me, I almost hate to ask.  But I think that you enjoy doing these small favors. 
How do I write "Way To Go!" in Russian?  When someone did something really, really great and you just want to shout "Way To Go!" 
I wish I could contribute in some way to this great forum, but you guys certainly have my gratitude. 
I guess if "Way To Go" won't translate properly, then "Congratulations" would work - but I want to be sure and convey my excitement. 
Thanks, 
Jim

----------


## Darobat

I believe "молодец!" would work.

----------


## saibot

Yeah that should work.  Also, i seem to remember the word "зашибись" (or something like that ) meaning great job.

----------


## Lampada

Way to go! - Молодцы! Так держать! 
Congratulations! -  Поздравляю!

----------

